

Google Chrome integrates display of PDF into browser - andrewstuart
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2010/11/pdf-goodness-in-chrome.html

======
mhd
Can be turned off in chrome://plugins - for those who don't like PDF plugins
and prefer a proper application like Evince or Skim (or, well, Adobe Reader).

Still no way to disable the annoying download confirmation message, which now
also pops up with PDFs.

~~~
ljegou
Thanks, it was bugged in my 8.x OSX version of Chrome (can't change page)

------
mquander
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1440463>

------
cpr
Anyone know if they're using the JS-based renderer, or is this C/C++-level
code?

~~~
dguido
It's C++. AFAIK it's built on top of the Foxit SDK.

~~~
dcdan
I can confirm that there were foxit references in pre-beta source code

edit: i think this was the reference i was thinking of, is it for this
feature, or is it unrelated?

[http://www.google.com/codesearch/p#OAMlx_jo-
ck/src/third_par...](http://www.google.com/codesearch/p#OAMlx_jo-
ck/src/third_party/skia/src/images/fpdfemb.h)

